# Recommend a spray for chocolate/cocoa butter



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

What spray do you recommend dealing with chocolate and cocoa butter mixture on entremet/mousse cake?

I heard people actual use paint gun from a hardware store because the chocolate is too thick and tough to go through the usual pastry spray guns


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, chocolate is too thick to pass through a sprayer and must be thinned with cocoa butter. Usually 2 parts chocolate to 1 part cocoa butter at 92-96 degrees F (33-35 C) will work very well.


----------



## chefdean (Jun 3, 2013)

I think there are spray guns which heats up the chocolate when spraying. I've seen it on "Hows its Made".


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I heard people use wagner brand paint gun ... Is it good?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Edited.

Broke my new rule re snarky OT posts.

mimi


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Edited.
> Broke my new rule re snarky OT posts.
> 
> mimi


Huh?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

toshibaaa said:


> Huh?


Let's just say I have an opinion (not always so popular) about shopping for kitchen tools at hardware stores.

I started on a rant and hit submit before proofreading.

When I reread the already posted post /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif it was HUGE, lol.

My verbal tantrum did not include anything related to your question, only a snarky rant of my personal opinions.

Ergo....deleted with a comment that I will see often and be reminded of my over inflated ego and tendency to go OT.

mimi

# read....I can be an as****e sometimes and have begun to check myself.

Sometimes I have to edit here and there, /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## bigbadpastry (Jun 17, 2013)

I use a cheepo plastic wagner that I bought at the Wal-marche, it costed around 20-40 bucks.  It works ok, it tends to want to blow the dessert up against the back of the 'spray booth', I would like the bigger, metal Wagner that has more control, but that one is a little out of my range for now.  I use 50-50 chocolate and cocoa butter and get satisfactory results.  For now.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Any specific model of the metal version of Wagner you recommend?


----------



## bigbadpastry (Jun 17, 2013)

I wish I could tell you the exact model, it seemed large enough to hold a half gallon of (paint).


----------



## cndimkr (May 11, 2013)

i use a gravity paint gun that i bought from harbor freight....it attaches to my air compressor that i use for my airbrushes....i also use a 50/50 mix chocolate cocoa butter....it works great and it also can be used for spraying gelee's for covering other pasrties


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I use wagner too


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Is the gravity gun better with the container at the top instead of the bottom?

Chefraz... What model of Wagner do you use/recommend?


----------



## kenders (Jul 30, 2012)

You can now purchase KREBS food safe sprayers online in the webshop: https://www.krebsswitzerland.com/

*See the KREBS Spray Gun VIDEO*

The Swiss made food sprayers *(two models: LM25 & LM45)* are "food safe" certified, very reliable, especially designed for the professional use and ideal for spraying liquids such as oil, egg wash, glaze, butter, liquid sugar and chocolate etc. KREBS customers range from executive chefs and pastry chefs at the some of the world`s best restaurants to commercial bakeries, as well as fast food chains and general professional food preparation environments.

*KREBS LM25: * The LM 25 (60W) is the perfect "food safe" handheld gun for spraying most low to medium viscosity liquids including, butter, oil, fat, egg, jelly, marinades and sauces etc..

*KREBS LM45:* With 120W of spraying power at your disposal, the high performance LM 45 is able to apply even the most viscous materials- a perfect chocolate spray gun, or for jams, sauces and thick materials. - and *no need for compressed air*. This model should also be selected if spraying large volumes of material when the vacuum power of the LM45 can provide a direct feed from a larger floor based container by using the extension tube.


----------



## babybaker (Mar 20, 2014)

I have to agree with FlipFlopGirl that I think a paint gun should be used for paint not food. I bet these cheap guns are made in China and use cheap plastics and metals.

These days you see 'BPA free' on everything, I know I won't buy my kids a plastic bottle or container unless it's BPA free and that's because it's can leak toxins into your food/drinks. I'm not going to rant, but I strongly agree with her. So, in my effort to get the safest option I looked on th Krebs website after seeing Kenders post above and they've got a heated chocolate gun coming out which sounds pretty cool. Would that not help with the clogging mentioned on several posts, if it stays warm it's not going to clog, surely.

I love these forums as it gives you loads of options that you might not have thought of before, everyone has to suit their own needs and budgets, but hopefully not at the expense of the quality of the food.

Here's the link for the heated choc gun if anyone's curious...

https://www.krebsswitzerland.com/en/information/news?news_id=13


----------

